# This is insane.



## jkent (Jan 7, 2015)

What the hell are people thinking?
This is not even a Green Phantom.
Damn sure not worth $5600
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edbfe83e1


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 7, 2015)

delete


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 7, 2015)

"Trophy Pricing" for lemons


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dang! A 5 speed derailleured Green Phantom! Super rare and I've never seen one before. And ya gotta love the fart pipes. To bad it's a total repaint.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2015)

not to mention it's a straight bar...


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 7, 2015)

maybe he thinks it's a dumping ground for the uneducated


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 10, 2015)

It's no wonder it was "kept in the garage for 50 years."  The poor kid was embarrassed to ride the new green "Fantum" his dad scored in a poker game.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 10, 2015)

Ebay sellers continue to raise the bar.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 11, 2015)

This is located near me as it  appears on my craigslist searches. I sent this moron an email saying it was repainted, most parts are Chinese crap and that it was a rat rod build. Looks like the only things Schwinn are grips, shifter and crank. Everything else that's says Schwinn looks like repop stuff. If the guy gets back to me I'll post his response. Told him he would be lucky to get $300.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 11, 2015)

As long as Ebay doesn't charge a fee for relisting an item this will be the norm.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 13, 2015)

I spoke to the guy and he was nice. He did get these from his grandfather and has no idea what stuff he had. He sent me pictures. Most of his stuff is repainted and customized. He has a Schwinn 5 1980 that has phantom parts tank rack chainguard etc. some parts do look original on Thst bike. I compiled a list for him on what was original and what was repainted and added and then have him a price range for each. He does have an all original beautiful 1959 woman's panther in two tone green that I'm going to see and possibly buy tomorrow if the price is in the range I gave him. I have never bought a woman's bike to keep but this is just to nice to pass up and would love to get the matching men's bike at some point


----------

